

Show HN: Meekan, Slack scheduling robot: matches availability, syncs calendars - mmatty
http://meekan.com/slack

======
yulkes
Hey, not OP, but dev and founder here.

What do you think of the domain? Of the bot approach? Of scheduling meetings
in general?

Thanks!

